# Fly Fishing Alone



## mluman83

How many of you guys and gals do this? I'm curious as to how you make this all work from poling the boat, fly line organization, etc. It's always great having a friend on the platform while on the boat cuz I'm usually the one with the long rod in hand so the guy on the platform can fish traditional tackle while poling without issue. Up here in the Nature Coast area, we get some brutal water movement and things can get real flipped around real fast in the skiff. Especially around shorelines and in creeks.

Do you guys stay up on the platform with the stripping bucket? Pole from the bow? I'm also going to start learning the Ozello area as we warm up this year. Anyone who fishes a skiff over there please chime in.


----------



## THX1138

I have zero experience to share but I am also interested to hear how people work this out. I ordered my rig with an I-pilot TM with this in mind. I have no doubt there will be a leaning curve but I'm always game to learn from what others a doing.

Lou


----------



## bryson

One thing that helped me a lot was a push pole clip and a stick anchor. I'll pole from the platform until I see fish, then clip the push pole in the holder, quietly get down and pop the anchor in (I leave it on the deck, already tied off), then walk up to the bow and make my cast. I leave my fly rod on the bow with line stripped out, ready to go.

It's not a perfect system, but it works pretty well. It's also easy enough to change up any part of it when needed. Once staked out, I can walk all around the boat to make additional casts. A trash can or rigid stripping basket is nice as well, since you can set the rod in it and move it around anywhere, but I don't use it as often as I expected to.

This is just what I've found to work over the last year and a half -- I'm sure I'll be doing something differently next year


----------



## scissorhands

I pole from the poling platform, if there is wind to contend with I usually will drift and use the pole to keep me on my path. If its calm out I will just try to use the stealthy approach and take it slow. Slow is the key to setting up your shots.


----------



## mluman83

bryson said:


> One thing that helped me a lot was a push pole clip and a stick anchor. I'll pole from the platform until I see fish, then clip the push pole in the holder, quietly get down and pop the anchor in (I leave it on the deck, already tied off), then walk up to the bow and make my cast. I leave my fly rod on the bow with line stripped out, ready to go.
> 
> It's not a perfect system, but it works pretty well. It's also easy enough to change up any part of it when needed. Once staked out, I can walk all around the boat to make additional casts. A trash can or rigid stripping basket is nice as well, since you can set the rod in it and move it around anywhere, but I don't use it as often as I expected to.
> 
> This is just what I've found to work over the last year and a half -- I'm sure I'll be doing something differently next year


Yeah this is kind of what I have done on loner trips. Many times I will just power pole down in a creek and just blind cast shorelines, cuts, and bars that should hold fish in moving water. Poling the skiff in a creek with current and wind becomes an almost impossible task. I feel like choosing the right area for fly fishing alone is key. Need a place that is out of the wind, shallow, and somewhat open to allow for drifting. Need to find new grass flats...


----------



## redchaser

I fish solo a lot, and really enjoy it. Sometimes solitude is nice. I fish from the paltform, as bryson does I use a clip/holster on my belt for the push pole. For a while I actually bolted my line tamer to the front left corner of the platform, I've since switched to putting a milk crate on the rear deck and standing my stripping basket on top of it, that puts the top of the stripping basket just above platform level. I strip line into the basket and stand my rod up in it so it's easy to grab and cast when I spot a fish. I also have my marsh anchor (just a stainless rod about 5 feet long) standing up in a piece of pvc mounted to my platform frame so that I can reach it from the platform. I spot a fish, holster the push pole, grab the rod and cast. If I get the eat and hook up I'll drop the marsh anchor, move my push pole to a clip on my platform, climb down and fight and land the fish. I catch many, many redifish like this, including a lot of big bulls.

Setting up a system like this really helps with boat controll and greatly increased the number of fish I catch solo. I'm able to capitalize on many more opportunities. Also, fishing solo you frequently have to take shots a bit longer than an angler on the front of a skiff would have to because youa rea 16-17 feet farther back, and fishing solo you often have to take the shot sooner to keep from getting blown over the fish etc. Because of this I moved away from using "redfish taper" fly lines. Most of them are so front loaded that they don't lend themselves to carrying a good bit of line in the air. I use a line with a longer rear taper that lets me carry more line and stay accurate on longer (relatively) cast.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I fish from my casting platform and run a trolling motor most of the time real slow. I wired a foot switch on top of my casting platform and I have a extension arm so I can steer the trolling motor. I put a a casting basket next to me on platform


----------



## mluman83

Thanks for the ideas, everyone. I do plan to put an iPilot on the skiff at some point but for the most part, I cant use them. The water I fish is less than a foot most of the time.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I pretty much only fish alone, and couldn't do it without my ipilot. I've fished in some pretty shallow water, and haven't had an issue with the trolling motor (I just raise it to where the blades are just under the surface, and ensure I don't kick the speed up too high).


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## permitchaser

After posting I could not write. So google polecat push pole and you can get one


----------



## perrymcfly

Similar story to most of whats above. I don't run a trolling motor on the Glide so I just anchor down with the PP micro and snap the push pole in my holder on the platform and quietly get down. I leave the fly rod with line out across my cooler pointed forward so when I climb down, I pick it right up and move to the front of the boat. I keep a spin rod up on the poling platform sometimes too. I've had some success with fishing from the poling platform with the fly rod, but most of the time the line just gets tangled around something in the back of the boat. 

It's not the fastest approach to get down and move up front, but it seems to work out if things are placed to where it's easy to get to them.


----------



## sjrobin

A little different than the above and simple just to be a little faster to the rod in hand when hunting reds shallow. Poling from the platform, no belt attachment for the pole just the Tibor caddy, flyrod tip(two ft) leaned against the GPS or GPS knob welded to the casting platform(or anything you can clip to the edge of the platform) and the reel on a non-slip pad at the rear bulkhead. See the fish, ease the pushpole into the caddy without taking your eyes off the fish, pick up the rod with about twenty feet of line stripped off and some how make an accurate cast. Here are a few photos.














Good luck.


----------



## CedarCreek

I have a Native SUV and still haven't ponied up for a trolling motor ( starting 5th season). I actually use a SUP paddle to ease along, push off on obstructions, etc,. Probably wouldn't work for true flats fishing but fishing creeks and along wooded banks it works for me. Then I use my stick-it anchor if I want to stay put. I do pole longer stretches. Just another technique to pass along.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Backwater

Oh... Ah.... wrong subject!


----------



## mluman83

Lol..

Girlfriend just left for Jax for Pharmacy rotations. I am indeed laying on the couch in Gainesville at the moment drinking alone.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I fished solo today with some crazy currents and wind and found a pretty descent way to land a couple. I stripped out some line, kept my fly in the cup holder on the casting platform, put my reel in there and pointed my rod towards the rear of the boat. when I saw a fish stuck the push pole in the mud, threw the monkeys fist around it and moved to the bow. Got two descent pumpkins doing that today.


----------



## texasag07

I'm pretty sure I have mentioned this before, but here we go again.

If poling which is 80%, I put my 65 yeti on the bow as far forward as possible or I use a 20ish gallon trash can/stripping buckets with prolly 10 gallons of water in it. 

I pole from the poling platform. I prefer to use a rod/reel setup that's a reel heavy as possible. I.e. My 7wt glass rod with a hotroded pflueger medalist a tibor. 

I lay the reel between my feet and set the fly on the poling platform top. I lay my stripped flyline in the cockpit or in a stripping basket in front of the platform.

When I see a fish the pole either goes under my stripping. Hand arm pit, or between my legs bed the rod is picked up almost simultaneously, the cast.

If to windy for this I go find deep enough fish to run the trolling motor.


----------



## Pudldux

I don't get it. Fishing to me is about comroidery with your buddies, a team sport, the jokes, the stories. Maybe all y'all that fish alone should get together and pair up. Who knows ya may just like it.


----------



## 994

Pudldux said:


> I don't get it. Fishing to me is about comroidery with your buddies, a team sport, the jokes, the stories. Maybe all y'all that fish alone should get together and pair up. Who knows ya may just like it.


Yeah that stuff is cool, but some times I just want to get out and enjoy it all by myself. People wear me out.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

Fishin alone is ALOT of fun. Such a great way to really dial in an area and (if your like me) get some top notch 'therapy' from just being out there, by yourself with only you to rely on. Its some good shit. I also love sharing the experience with people and love the team aspect of sight fishing with one on the pole and one on the bow....But it is nice to get out here by yourself some days and explore, find new spots..then bring your friends to show em!!! That just my 2cents.


----------



## mluman83

There's also the fact that I want to fish during my time off and nobody is available to poll me around lol. I will agree. A few solo trips can be therapeutic. I have some of my best days on the water with me, myself, and I.


----------



## sjrobin

Pudldux said:


> I don't get it. Fishing to me is about comroidery with your buddies, a team sport, the jokes, the stories. Maybe all y'all that fish alone should get together and pair up. Who knows ya may just like it.


I'll call you on the Mondays before I fish alone on Tuesdays.


----------



## salt_fly

permitchaser said:


>


Yeah, that's very similar to what I use. I took two old fiberglass push pole holders, like this one, and attached them to a nylon webbing belt with a quick release buckle (one on each side). When I see a fish, clip the push pole in the holder and pick up my fly rod from my casting bucket. Also got a Powerpole Micro anchor to stop the boat which helps quite a bit.


----------



## Str8-Six

I found pole walking as the best option for fly fishing solo, especially soft bottom. My buddies and I call it pole walking but not sure what the method is called. 

This is where you use the stake out anchor with about 3' of elastic rope tied to front cleat. Length of rope depends on how far cleat is from edge of boat. Pull the top of stake out down(towards you) and then push point into bottom. Push forward on top of stake out to propel forward. Repeat to move forward. When you see a fish all you need to do is push the stake out straight down to anchor. Have fly rod ready on bow with stripping basket. No need to move from platform to bow as you are already in the bow. Way easier and efficient than using push pole.


----------



## redchaser

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Fishin alone is ALOT of fun. Such a great way to really dial in an area and (if your like me) get some top notch 'therapy' from just being out there, by yourself with only you to rely on. Its some good shit. I also love sharing the experience with people and love the team aspect of sight fishing with one on the pole and one on the bow....But it is nice to get out here by yourself some days and explore, find new spots..then bring your friends to show em!!! That just my 2cents.


This, plus there are days when I have very specific ideas about where I want to go and how I want to fish and don't want to have to "debate" the merits of my plan with anybody. As Tyler said, the team aspect of sight fishing from a skiff is awesome, fishing with a capable partner that you know well is like a dance, but there are days and times when I need the solitude.


----------



## MariettaMike

Anybody wanna go fly fishing on the Nature Coast this weekend? PM your cell.


----------



## sjrobin

Str8-Six said:


> I found pole walking as the best option for fly fishing solo, especially soft bottom. My buddies and I call it pole walking but not sure what the method is called.
> 
> This is where you use the stake out anchor with about 3' of elastic rope tied to front cleat. Length of rope depends on how far cleat is from edge of boat. Pull the top of stake out down(towards you) and then push point into bottom. Push forward on top of stake out to propel forward. Repeat to move forward. When you see a fish all you need to do is push the stake out straight down to anchor. Have fly rod ready on bow with stripping basket. No need to move from platform to bow as you are already in the bow. Way easier and efficient than using push pole.


How long is your stake out? Are you standing on a casting platform or the deck? No way this works in the wind.


----------



## Str8-Six

sjrobin said:


> How long is your stake out? Are you standing on a casting platform or the deck? No way this works in the wind.


8'. You can stand on the casting platform or the deck. Casting platform is better since you can see better. 

It is way easier to PULL the boat from the bow than PUSH it. Just think about the way a trolling motor works, same concept just way slower. No it is not ideal in the wind but it is better than poling from the bow in the wind. I will try and make a video next time I do it. I only use if I am in shallow water Solo or else you can just use trolling motor.


----------



## MariettaMike

MariettaMike said:


> Anybody wanna go fly fishing on the Nature Coast this weekend? PM your cell.


What no takers? Looks like I'll be fishing alone again.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Pudldux said:


> I don't get it. Fishing to me is about comroidery with your buddies, a team sport, the jokes, the stories. Maybe all y'all that fish alone should get together and pair up. Who knows ya may just like it.


I have a hard time finding someone that will get on the platform, my old guide friends have had enough of that, they want to use a trolling motor...lol


----------



## fatalbert43

I've got a Charlie's stripping basket that clips to my belt and has a strap to wrap around my leg too. It holds the flyline and fly rod while I'm poling.

Now I either pole from the platform or the bow depending on the situation. When poling from the bow I use a 3 step aluminum step ladder strapped to the front deck tie down and pole the boat forward. I've found the higher Home Depot platform gives me better visability and clearance down the sides for the push pole.

The stripping basket really makes it all possible because it's lower and very stable when strapped to the leg holster style. Plus those baskets last forever. First one last me 7 years.
http://www.flyfishbasket.com/


----------



## fatalbert43

When fishing mangroves or docks, I use a pop up leaf basket right next to the trolling motor base. I can run the hand controlled trolling motor with my left hand and keep the fly rod in the right hand ready to go.


----------



## fatalbert43

And fly fishing solo is extremely therapeutic. I enjoy the team fishing but doing it all solo is an extremely gratifying experience.

Besides thats why we all fly fish anyways....to take something that is supposed to be relaxing and enjoyable; then make it as challenging, aggravating and complicated as possible.


----------



## fatalbert43

mosquitolaGOON said:


> People wear me out.


You and I must know all the same people. Lol


----------



## deerfly

I've fly fished alone for many years, although I genuinely enjoy fishing alone its usually a matter of circumstance and not a conscious decision or effort to exclude. Typically a solo trip is all about scheduling conflicts with the usual clan, which for me is a very small circle anyway, my son gets first call, then there's two or three others that I normally fish with and then there's me and my schedule too, which can be problematic due to my nature of work where planned free time can be fleeting at best. And of course there are times where I want to go it alone too, but that is the exception, not the rule. This trip a few years back in the glades is a perfect example of wanting to go it alone...






In terms of technique it all depends on what I'm targeting and where, but the single greatest enabler is the casting bucket with a fly rod at the ready. Doesn't matter of I'm poling, anchored or drifting I can tend to what I need to in terms of managing the boat and know I can grab the rod and make the quickest presentation possible with the least amount of obstacles to a clean delivery at the very moment I choose. But generally speaking, unless I'm staked out or anchored, the current, wind and the direction of the fishes movement once sighted all boil down to one shot. Rarely is there a follow up or chase, 99% of the time its one and done or no shot at all. 

Fly fishing solo can be very rewarding, but more often than not is an exercise in futility and frustration as opposed to a recipe for awe inspiring hero shots.


----------



## fatalbert43

Deerfly, let me know anytime you need a fishing partner to pole the Panga barge. I'd be up for the chance to soak up some wisdom!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Following this, I fish alone the majority of the time as my buddies all have regular day jobs and I prefer to spend weekends with my family rather than fighting the gangs of idiots at the boat ramp. I went yesterday and didn't see a single person until I was taking out and a kayaker was putting in 100 yards down from me. 

The tidal creeks are really challenging to control the boat with the tide and wind pushing you. I basically have to push pole to a decent looking spot, then I drop a small Bruce anchor with no chain and a very short rope off the stern, taking into account how the tide is going to move the boat, and making sure the wind and trees on the bank aren't going to keep me from casting where I want to. I can either stay in the stern or move to the bow and pick up my fly rod that already has line stripped out. Needless to say this is much more of a "hitting spots for a few blind casts" rather than sight fishing. By the time you see a fish moving and are able to get the boat stopped, you've lost him. If you don't stop the boat, you'll be pushed up into the weeds before you can make a cast. 

I don't really want to get into a ton of technology or $, but it seems like a power pole micro and a bow mount trolling motor might make fishing alone in creeks much easier. Stand in the bow with fly rod in hand and work the trolling motor, drop the power pole when you want to make a cast. You would also be able to swing the boat around however you wanted to from the bow. 

A regular stake out pole with a piece of rope doesn't work, the boat has too much momentum and ends up pulling the stake when the rope comes tight, especially if it is a sandy bottom. I haven't tried one of the brackets that holds it solidly to the boat, it might work better. Any other thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## coconutgroves

redchaser said:


> Also, fishing solo you frequently have to take shots a bit longer than an angler on the front of a skiff would have to because youa rea 16-17 feet farther back, and fishing solo you often have to take the shot sooner to keep from getting blown over the fish etc. Because of this I moved away from using "redfish taper" fly lines. Most of them are so front loaded that they don't lend themselves to carrying a good bit of line in the air. I use a line with a longer rear taper that lets me carry more line and stay accurate on longer (relatively) cast.


This is great advice and one of the primary reasons why I do not use, and do not recommend, redfish tapers. Some are 2 line weights heavier. Great for guides with novices on their boats since it helps get that 30' or less shot, but some casters end up wondering why they can't the line past 50'.


----------



## paint it black

I had a buddy bail on me once a few years ago so I decided to get out anyway. The weather was too nice to not go out. Well, it was definitely adventurous to say the least. We had been drinking quite a bit the night before. I got out to an oceanside flat to look for migrating tarpon, so after getting anchored up, I started puking over the side of the boat. I originally thought that fishing for migrators on the ocean would be easiest solo, since I would just anchor and wait for fish to swim down the line. But my stomach had other thoughts, once I got all that out of my system, I decided to run inside and pole shallow water for reds or bones. I found it easier to pole from the bow. I sat my fly line bucket in front of me with the rod ready to go. I hooked several large redfish, but ended up losing every thing I hooked. That day changed me; going forward, the desire to pole, cast, hook, and catch fish 100% on my own intrigued me. I have since picked up a few kayaks and several paddle boards to have that same rush. Essentially, my own success is 100% up to me. As a fly fisherman, it's all about the challenge. And solo fly fishing has become the greatest challenge I've encountered, making the reward that much better. 

I mothership my boards on the skiff to get way up in the glades, or I'll just fish local areas of Biscayne Bay.


----------



## tailwalk

There's definitely something special about solo trips. How'd you like to pull this off?


----------



## timogleason

I am having one problem solo fly fishing which I do all the time. Landing Tarpon on a flyrod by myself. Broke 3 rods last year and already snapped one yesterday. I don't think I am high sticking the rod, I wear out the fish, try to get the pressure off rod and get a last second surge or something and snap! Any of you solo guys have any technique for actually getting control of the fish and grabbing leader without snapping your rod? I snapped an old TFO yesterday and saw that TFO warranty is now $35. Still a good price but I've always heard about that $25 replacement. Never got to take advantage...


----------



## sotilloa1078

I have to make it work when I take the Mrs for a day out on the water. I usually just stake out in zones I'm confident they will come through and just wait. She hangs out listens to music and keeps the cold drinks coming. I hang out and hope they take the route "they're supposed to"! Sometimes it all comes together and she captures a great moment with the phone. Other times we catch a buzz. Either way it's a win win when I can just relax. Here's a pic from our last outing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## permitchaser

MariettaMike said:


> What no takers? Looks like I'll be fishing alone again.


Sorry man I would have called but I'll be out of the country Ciao


----------



## permitchaser

OK I read all through this thread. I used to fish by my self years ago in my bass boat that would run 60 mph with just me in the boat
Fast forward to 19 years ago my first grandson was born and I had my fist partner to fish with. We bank fish while they were little then we fish out of my second bass boat that I used in salt water, it was hell to pole. Now I have 4 fishing buddies that I have taught to fish and I don't fish by myself any more. I get to fish where I want and get to tech my boys. We're working on fly fishing now. They all have fly rods cause of their Papa. I tied up some bream flies that they have used at their farm pond


----------



## Lamarr Scott

mluman83 said:


> How many of you guys and gals do this? I'm curious as to how you make this all work from poling the boat, fly line organization, etc. It's always great having a friend on the platform while on the boat cuz I'm usually the one with the long rod in hand so the guy on the platform can fish traditional tackle while poling without issue. Up here in the Nature Coast area, we get some brutal water movement and things can get real flipped around real fast in the skiff. Especially around shorelines and in creeks.
> 
> Do you guys stay up on the platform with the stripping bucket? Pole from the bow? I'm also going to start learning the Ozello area as we warm up this year. Anyone who fishes a skiff over there please chime in.


----------



## Lamarr Scott

Every chance I can go fly fishing from a poling skiff, most of this is for scouting purposes. I build aluminum poling skiffs, so I decided to build a small skiff that I could go anywhere in the bay and pole myself around with a 4 in. draft while fishing. I put a raised platform with leaning rail and striping basket just about the middle of the boat so it poles like a kayak but will go 29 mph when I need to move. I really love it.


----------



## E_walker

I fish from a SUP in temperate climates. Generally there's an oar strap that fits the rod as well. A lot of "yoga" done when a fish is spotted and I swap out the rod for the paddle. Landing is tough. Definitely need a net, longer handle is appreciated. 

E


----------

